# Sony dsc-u60



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

Has anyone used this waterproof digital camera? OR have any knowledge of it?

My wife bought me one for Christmas. It is a simple to use 2mp point and shoot. I developed some pictures that i took around the house. They turned out well for only a 2mp camera. My concern is taking it fishing and exposing it to saltwater. After she bought it...I tried to find info on Sony's website...however, it is no longer listed on there. I am worried that they may be having problems with this model.

Thanks for the help


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

IF you are worried about it getting ruined, carry it in a zip lock bag. I had a Kodak DC- something that was water resistant and I didn't have nay trouble with it (otherthan getting stolen). I currently have an Olympus C-740 and usually carry it on the boat. I just keep it in the camera bag in the dry storage compartment.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## ytbj (May 26, 2004)

I used mine in Cancun November. I took it snorkeling and it is still working great to date. I probably had it submerged for 30-45 mins in 1-6 ft of saltwater. I would not worry about the saltspray. Here is a pic I took while snorkeling.


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hey guys thanks for replying. I went back to Wolf Camera last night and bought a 3 year extended warranty. If ANYTHING happens to it in that 3 years they will replace it...no problem. So I plan on using the heck out of it. Thanks for posting the picture ytbj. I hope we can get some shots like that this summer on vacation.


----------



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

My wife bought me the same camera for Christmas, and I have taken it in the saltwater twice now and have not had any problems. FYI, Ritz/Wolf Camera is discontinuing that model. I am not sure what will happen 3 years down the line if you have any problems with it. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

Ag now you are making me wonder if my extended warranty is good. I will call and update. Thanks for posting. I have not had a chance to take mine fishing yet. Have you been satisfied with the quality of the pictures?


----------



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

I took some great pics of my lab on my first trip with the camera duck hunting in Port A. I did have some trouble keeping the picture level. Read the instructions if you have started shooting and things are a little off kilter. I took it fishing with me in POC this past weekend and loved that it fit in my pocket and was lightweight. Unfortunately there wasn't much to take pictures of, but so far, I am happy with it. I was mainly looking to be able to take the "fish-in-hand" or random pictures that you see on a long wade away from the boat. What I did notice is that the closer you are to the subject the better. The sunset pics weren't that great, but that could be user error!


----------

